# Building a Winnebago on Sky TV



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I am sat here watching a program on the Winnebago factory on Sky National Geographic channel.

It's on now this afternoon, Monday 3 0'clock.

Checked listings and it is on again later in January.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/ultimate-factories/3328/Overview

Winnebago's motor homes, or RVs, have set the standard since the 1960s. But now they have upped the ante with their newest cross-country colossus, the Vectra. Offering 400 square feet of living space, the Vectra even includes a giant basement. From the chassis factory in Gaffney, SC, to the "Big Bertha" mega-plant in IA, visit the Ultimate Factories that create the ultimate home away from home on the open road.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that. It is on again at 4pm (+1)
And according to my listings, again on Jan 1st, 22nd and 29th.

Dave


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Channel number is 526. Started at 15.00 hrs.

It is on again today on the plus 1 hour channel, 527 at 16.00 hrs.

Incredible the work that goes into building these monsters.

It's on the Ultimate Factories series.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Thanks for that. It is on again at 4pm (+1)
> And according to my listings, again on Jan 1st, 22nd and 29th.
> 
> Dave


My son came across this just flicking through the channels, he just told me its on again today.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Saw it some time ago - worth watching. They make everything "in-house", which must be amazingly expensive.......


----------

